
Cambodia, Home of ‘The Killing Fields,’ Becomes a Retirement Haven - Mz
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/02/world/what-in-the-world/cambodia-retirement.html
======
landfall
_The magazine reported that an American retiree could fund “a relaxed and
comfortable lifestyle” in Cambodia on nothing more than a $1,000-a-month
Social Security check._

You can do the same in some eastern European countries, and they have the
advantage of not being Cambodia.

